# Steam Yacht Victoria



## brigee (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi
Would any one out there have any information about the yacht Victoria? It was reportedly owned by Sir Thomas Lipton in July 1920. I can't find any reference to the yacht so if anyone can help, I'll be very grateful.

Regards
Brigee


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Brigee,

'Victoria' was American owned but chartered by Sir Thomas Lipton in 1920 for the duration of his America's Cup challenge. Lipton's yacht was 'Erin', which was sunk while serving as a hospital ship during WW1.
Details of the 'Victoria and the Lipton link are in this article from The New York Times, August 8, 1920. http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-free/pdf?res=FA0D13FE3D5D14738DDDA10894D0405B808EF1D3

Dennis.


----------



## brigee (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Dennis

Thanks for the information - much appreciated. I knew about Erin, originally Aegusa. It was renamed Aegusa when it was hired/requisitioned by the Royal Navy (there was already a R.N.vessel named Erin) and was sunk off Malta in 1916, reportedly by a mine but other reports say that it was torpedoed. Sir Thomas also bought the yacht Albion about 1930 and renamed it Erin. I'm also trying to find out about his connection with the Steam Yacht Warrior in 1920/1921. 

Best Regards
Brian


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

"Victoria" originally "Dolaura" (1908,913grt).
Details here:http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=5802
Photo: http://www.nwboat.com/meminfo/memmag/dolaura/dolaura.jpg


----------



## brigee (Jan 5, 2011)

*Steam Yacht "Victoria"*

Thanks for the information - very interesting that it was renamed Victoria in 1919. 
I'm trying to piece together all the large yachts associated with Sir Thomas Lipton. The New York Times reported on Feb. 8th 1920 that his new yacht was "Warrior" but this vessel was bought by Ramon de la Sota in 1920 and renamed Goizeko Izarra. I'm hoping to establish if Sir Thomas Lipton actually owned Warrior or was it chartered/hired before being sold in 1920.

Many thanks for your input eddyw

Brian


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Warrior also built on the Clyde:
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=2642


----------



## brigee (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks very much for the information and link.

Best Regards
Brian


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

Dolaura


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

Another Dolaura as HMS Valena


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

and another


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

Another Dolaura


----------

